# Omega Constellation Strap Replacement



## MaxW (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello there,

Bit of a novice here so I'm hoping someone can help.

I have the Omega shown below and am having yet another strap nightmare as you can see.



















My question is this, would it be possible to buy a different silver strap and attach it? If so could you advise of any specifications I should look for? I'd also be open to the idea of a leather strap if I could find a suitable one?

I'm unsure of the connections and whatnot, and have included a picture showing where the strap attaches the the actual body of the watch.










Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaxW (Jul 19, 2010)

Everyone is stumped?

I'm doomed.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

MaxW said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Bit of a novice here so I'm hoping someone can help.
> 
> ...


measure the internal measurement of the case where the bracelet meets it, thats the strap size then buy s strap you like and get it fitted simple... I would guess 18mm


----------



## MaxW (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, 18mm is spot on...does that mean a standard leather 18mm strap (say a Hirsch) will fit it?

I was told by someone else that it was an 'integrated bracelet' and I wouldn't be able to put anything else on there?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

MaxW said:


> Thanks for the reply, 18mm is spot on...does that mean a standard leather 18mm strap (say a Hirsch) will fit it?
> 
> I was told by someone else that it was an 'integrated bracelet' and I wouldn't be able to put anything else on there?


You can put a strap on but you will have the bits that are now covered by the bracelet bare.... see the edge of the case on your rear view... the strap will be 18mm.. you wont have that additional width you now have.

I think it will look ok Black strap..


----------



## MaxW (Jul 19, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> MaxW said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply, 18mm is spot on...does that mean a standard leather 18mm strap (say a Hirsch) will fit it?
> ...


Ah can see what you mean now, will look a little silly I feel with a thin strap attached..I'll have to try and source somewhere that can do an integrated one or better still a replacement Omega one. Thanks anyhow.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

MaxW said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > MaxW said:
> ...


Look on your clasp it should have a number xxx/xxxx that is the bracelet reference number


----------

